# White PPI Art A1200.2 On Ebay....Don't See These Everyday



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

what are the specs on those amps


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Z-Roc said:


> what are the specs on those amps


300watts per channel 4ohm stereo
600watts per channel 20hm stereo
1200watts total 4ohm bridged

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

now that's war horse!!! haha


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

42" of war horse lol

Thats F long, it wont even fit in my car!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bret,

That listing includes a never mounted a404.2 and a WHITE SPACER.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

If anyone ends up grabbing this stuff I wouldn't mind getting my hands on the A404, I'd pay a more than fair price for it and cover shipping if you've got a reputable iTrader standing.


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Why is all the good stuff in the us...it's just not fair???
I can't remember the last time I saw some old school precision power for sale over here in the uk
I could bid on it.....but just think of the shipping charges?????.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

datcrew said:


> Why is all the good stuff in the us...it's just not fair&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;
> I can't remember the last time I saw some old school precision power for sale over here in the uk
> I could bid on it.....but just think of the shipping charges&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;.


Look, you've got Princess Kate and we don't.
She's smoking hot!!!!
And don't even get me started on Pippa.........DAMN!!!

Ok, I'm in for the white spacer if someone on here buys it.

Between me and Av8ter's offer, that'll get the price down.

BTW, the A1200.2 by itself is right at 24" long.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

I might bid on it need to think about it


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Look, you've got Princess Kate and we don't.
> She's smoking hot!!!!
> And don't even get me started on Pippa.........DAMN!!!
> 
> Oh thanks that makes me soooo much happier.....you can have them both.....as long as you lot give me some old school goodness!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

datcrew said:


> PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:
> 
> 
> > Look, you've got Princess Kate and we don't.
> ...


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah thanks Brett ????


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

$800 with the reserve off now, anyone here?


----------

